# Helm beim Trialen?



## MC_Schreier (27. April 2005)

Hey Leutz,
mal ne Frage: Findet ihr ein Helm beim trialen erforderlich? Ihr habt sicherlich auf dem Gebiet schon mehr Erfahrung als ich....
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen `? soll ich übers inet bestellen oder direkt vor Ort, da man ja doch nich immer gleich die richtige Größe findet... die Dresdner aus Forum können mir vllt. gleichmal paar tipp`s geben, bei welchem bikeshop in DD ich einen Helm kaufen kann, der auch nich zu teuer is....

besten Dank
cYa


----------



## Hiro (28. April 2005)

Hey,
ruf mal bei Krumbiegel an ( www.biketrial-germany.de). Der hatte in Calbe zum Wettkampf Helme von OF3 mit in Rot und Blau. Die warn nicht schlecht. Die konnte mann af verschiedene Kopfgrößen einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (28. April 2005)

Also ich fahre den MET 5th. Element. Der sitzt bombe, und weil er nur 270g wiegt, stört er beim fahren auch nicht.  Neu kostet der 130. Ich habe den bei Ebay für 86 sofort und neu ersteigert.


----------



## masu (28. April 2005)

Ich hab auch den Met 5th element 

Hab ihn vorort "getestet" ob er passt und so und dann bei ebay gekauft (ok schon gemein aber ich mein wenn ich ihn bei ebay für 40  billiger bekomme ?!?!)

msu


----------



## funky^jAY (28. April 2005)

kennt denn jemand nen guten helm für große eierköppe wie mich?  

hab glaub ich um die 64-65cm kopfumfang, und das gibt immer stress.


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (29. April 2005)

wenn du 'nen Helm nur für'n wettkampf brauchst dann reicht auch einer aus'm Baumarkt.

Solltest du ihn für die Stadt brauchen, kauf dir einen der nach was aussieht, sonst rennen dir die Puschis weg.


----------



## ringo667 (29. April 2005)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> .......sonst rennen dir die Puschis weg.




Das ist das bis jetzt schlagkräftigste pro Helm Argument!!!!


----------



## MrTrial (29. April 2005)

> sonst rennen dir die Puschis weg


Du meinst Frutten?


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (29. April 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst Frutten?



Ich mein die Tanga tragenden Hobby-Stalker, die meist gaffend im weg rumstehen


----------



## MrTrial (29. April 2005)

Ko-rekt
Also in Berlin werden das jeden Sommer mehr.
_klickklackboom_


----------



## Bomber210 (27. November 2005)

Tach,
bin jetzt auch auf Helm suche, kann mir jemand helfen welcher, wie teuer und woher? wird langsam mal Zeit.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (27. November 2005)

ganz normaler inlineskate helm tuts auch beim trialen. ist sogar besser als ein normaler mtb helm, da er den hinterkopf schützt, was so ziemlich das wichtigste ist beim trialen, denn nach vorne kann man es so ziemlich immer abfangen, aber nach hinten sieht das schon anders aus. besser sind allerdings die bell inlineskate inspirierte helme. die sind sau gut, sehr günstig und bombensicher.


----------



## isah (27. November 2005)

hohl dir was mit ner guten belüftung.. wenn du den ganzen sommer laufend unter dem ding am schwitzen bist macht das auch keinen spass.. also darauf würde ich achten


----------



## KermitB4 (27. November 2005)

Hallo

ich trage grundsätzlich beim Trialen oder Marathon-fahren meinen GIRO-Helm. Ich hatte ihn bis jetzt zwar nicht gebraucht. Aber ohne ihn fühl ich mich nackig und merke da fehlt was.

Also leute: MACHTS MIT!   

MFG


----------



## Bomber210 (28. November 2005)

Was sagst Ihr zu dem Helm (MET 5th) es gab ja vor ner weile schon en paar empfehlungen.
wie siehts aus ist der wirklich so gut?
 auch das er richtig schön fest sitzt.


----------



## ph1L (28. November 2005)

Gibt es nen Helm der besser belüftet ist als der 5th Element?
Besteht ja fast nur aus Lufteinlässen was mir sehr gefällt.


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. November 2005)

Mein 5th. Element geht steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOB the Trialer (28. November 2005)

Ich trage auch grundsätzlich beim Trial fahren n Helm!
Ist vile besser sieht zwar lustig aus aba egal!!!!
ich hab ein Pro-Tec - B2 Bike Helm
Ok drop rein und bleibt kla


RESPEKT


----------



## la-biker (29. November 2005)

hey..
hab mir jetz den azonic skid lid gekooft...sin geiles teil! bin sehr zufrieden...lauf bis jetzt zwar erst in der bude damit rum weil schnee liegt aber vom passen her - sehr gut!! 
ausserdem geile optik und gute belüftung..wurde ja auch von bikern entwickelt hab ich ghört..
fiese haifisch-optik


----------



## Monty98 (29. November 2005)

la-biker schrieb:
			
		

> gute belüftung..




  da lauft wohl einer sehr schnell in seiner wohnung


----------



## jockie (29. November 2005)

la-biker schrieb:
			
		

> lauf bis jetzt zwar erst in der bude damit rum weil schnee liegt aber vom passen her - sehr gut!!


60% aller Unfälle passieren im Haushalt


----------



## la-biker (29. November 2005)

stell demnächst dann n video rein ...erste heimsession


----------



## koxx xtp 203 (11. Dezember 2005)

BOB the Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trage auch grundsätzlich beim Trial fahren n Helm!
> Ist vile besser sieht zwar lustig aus aba egal!!!!
> ich hab ein Pro-Tec - B2 Bike Helm
> Ok drop rein und bleibt kla
> ...



HELM IST FLICHT. IMMER


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

wie ich schon sagte: Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit helm.

Und dass ein Helm von nöten ist haben wir heute in FFM beim Bike-Show gesehen.

MFG


----------



## esgey (12. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir im Laden kannste ab c. 40 nen halbwegs vernünftigen Helm haben! 
Aber Du kommst ja net aus Berlin.

Die Bell Faction (Scate/BMX-Helme) sind natürlich am sichersten aber auch am schwersten sowie weniger belüftet. Lohnen sich also nicht wenn Du lange unterwegs bist.

Der Skyline von GIRO wäre mit ca. 45 eine gute Investition. Klassische Form mit den ganzen Lüftungsschlitzen und nem Sonnenschirm. Manko: hinten keine Belüftung!(Nackenbereich)

Der Transfer von Bell? (könnte auch von Giro sein) liegt bei ca.50, hat hinten Belüftung aber keinen Sonnenschirm. Dafür sind die vordersten drei Löcher mit nem Insektenschutznetz versehen.(das lässt sich bei Bedarf leicht entfernen)

Die beiden letztgenannten Helme wiegen, wie bei Helmen dieser Bauart üblich, unter 300g und haben einen Verstellbereich von 54-61cm Kopfumfang.(mit nem Bandmaß zu hause ausmessen)
Den Faction gibts nur im amerikanischen Grössensystem (S/M, M/L, L/XL)
Die genauen Zentimetergrössen kann ich bei Bedarf im Laden checken.

Zur Frage ob man beim Trialen nen Helm braucht.

NEIN!  ist uncool, versaut die Frisur.(auch wenn man keine hat)    

Greetz Heiko


----------



## elhefe (12. Dezember 2005)

koxx xtp 203 schrieb:
			
		

> HELM IST FLICHT. IMMER




RECHTSCHREIBUNG AUCH. IMMER.


----------



## bike-show.de (12. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Frage ob man beim Trialen nen Helm braucht.
> 
> NEIN!  ist uncool, versaut die Frisur.(auch wenn man keine hat)



Ich hoffe die Smileys bedeuten, dass das wirklich nur ein Scherz war.

Mir ist bei der Session gestern in FFM die Kette geplatzt und zwar genau beim Absprung über eine Gap. Ich bin dann mit der linken Schläfe auf der gegenüberliegenden Kante aufgeschlagen.

Mal abgesehen von der Platzwunde am Schienbein und zwei steif-geschwollenen Handgelenken geht es mir gut, hab nicht mal Kopfschmerzen.

Der Helm ist an der linken Seite von Haarrissen durchzogen und mehrfach durchgebrochen.

Hätte ich den Helm nicht aufgehabt wäre die Frisur wohl das einizige, was noch in Ordnung wäre (je nachdem, in welche Richtung das Blut geflossen wäre ;-).

Was lernen wir daraus? Nur Kleingeister mit gestörtem Selbstbewustsein fahren ohne Helm. Die anderen zeigen auf dem Fahrrad was 'cool' ist.

In diesem Sinne,

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (12. Dezember 2005)

Na komm schon,

ironischer gehts doch nun wirklich nicht mehr!

"auch wenn man keine hat"

Hatte selber mal nen Unfall mit Kopfverletzung. Leider ohne Helm gefahren.

Da wollte ne Olle die Auffahrt zur Stadtautobahn noch bei Dunkelrot kriegen.
Natürlich mit 80 Klamotten und blind wie Fisch. Dumm wie Brot war se auch.
Nummernschilder am Auto waren gar nicht vom Auto.

Ende vom Lied, ich bewusstlos, Kumpel mich wachgeohrfeigt, ich narürlich keine Ahnung wo ich bin und wie ich da hin komme. 
So richtig bin ich dann erst im Krankenhaus wieder aufgewacht. 

Also Leute, tragt Helme!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
ich hab auch noch so ne Helmgeschichte.

Ganz am Anfang als ich noch eine 400-Monty-Stahl-Schleuder hatte wollte ich Abends noch n bissl fahrn.
Es war alles leicht nass! 
Dann wollte ich an 2 kleinen 10cm Stufen jeweils runter springen (aufm Hr) und bi 1 Stufe runter, danach zack Bremse (HS11)  durchgerutscht und dann natürlich Hr weggerutscht und ich nach hinten mit dem Hinterkopf direkt auf die scharfe Kante.
Mein Rücken schmerzte tagelang und danke dem Helm ist außer dass es mir ganz kurz schwindlig war, nichts passiert.

Der Helm hatte einen großen 15cm Riss und einige Haarrisse!!!   

Darum trag ich sowieso immer einen Helm, würd ich auch ohne dass mir schon sowas passiert ist machen!


----------



## Bomber210 (13. Dezember 2005)

So ich hab mich heut für den UVEX supersonic rs entschieden.
er sitzt super und durch das IAS-system mit einer hand nachzustellen, der ist auch sau leicht und kostet 89.
Ich hatte noch die auswahl vom Supersonic gt der is 20gr. leichter aber dafür weit über dem doppelten preis von dem den ich ausgesucht hab.

gruß
Tom


----------



## V!RUS (13. Dezember 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> RECHTSCHREIBUNG AUCH. IMMER.



Ich wollt es ja nicht sagen, sonst steht man wieder als Streber oder so da... Aber jetzt ist es ja gesagt.

Pflicht, die (mit PF)


----------



## esgey (13. Dezember 2005)

Nein!!!!

Er meinte schon Flicht.   

Das ist die Abkürzung für Fernlicht.    

Wenn ihr wüsstet wieviel Rechtschreibfehler sich hier noch so rumtreiben.   

Mann, Mann, Mann, mir brennt sowas immer im Auge.   

So, jetzt dürft ihr mich ruhig arrogantes Schwein nennen!     

blakeks


----------



## Hopserhäsle (14. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Nein!!!!
> 
> Er meinte schon Flicht.
> 
> ...


Ne, hast schon Recht!!!
Mir fällt sowas auch immer gleich auf.
Genau wie das mit den "Narben" !? lol Wie behindert gehts eigentlich ?


----------



## elhefe (14. Dezember 2005)

@ s gay


Schöne Signatur. Erinnere mich bei Gelegenheit bitte daran, Dir eins auf die Fresse zu hauen.    

MfG

P.S. Arrogantes Schwein


----------



## esgey (14. Dezember 2005)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, geil!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Ich war gestern bei eBay, nach Naben gucken ...

Arghhh, ich hab so geflucht über die Dummheit. (das brennt!!!!!!!!)  

@Tilo:
Wieso, hat der Link etwa nicht funktioniert?????
Oder lässt Dich Deine Freundin ihre Wäsche nicht tragen?   
Kannst mir gern eine reinhauen! Solange Du das Echo verträgst.


----------



## elhefe (16. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> @Tilo:
> 
> Oder lässt Dich Deine Freundin ihre Wäsche nicht tragen?




Doch manchmal. Und wenn nicht, dann mach ich´s heimlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho710 (1. Januar 2006)

also ich finde den UVEX FP1 absolut top, zwar mit 199 sehr teuer aber viel schöner als der Supersonic.

Seht mal hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8745257259&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------

